# Russian Freighter 7/18/09



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

We were getting pretty beat up heading West to our snapper spots early Saturday morning, so made a run to the Russian Freighter. No one else there. Two dives. Back to the dock by 10am. Visibility over 50'. 4 AJ's and 10 Spades between the two divers. Kids and wife both want to learn to dive now.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

great job. nows the time to get those youngins excited about spearfishing. i'm still trying to figure out how to work 2 days a week and dive 5. nice shooting


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

*Greater Amberjack* - Seriola dumerili 

*Family* Carangidae, JACKS AND POMPANOS 

*Description: *Dark stripe (variably present) extends from nose to front of dorsal fin and "lights up" when fish is in feeding mode; no scutes; soft dorsal base less than twice the length of the anal fin base. 

*Similar fish:* Other Seriola 

*Where found:* OFFSHORE species associated with rocky reefs, debris, and wrecks, typacally in 60-240 feet of water; sometimes caught NEARSHORE in south Florida; juveniles associate with floating objects and may occur in water less than 30 feet deep. 

*Size: *Common to 40 pounds. 

*Remarks:* Largest of the jacks; thought to spawn OFFSHORE throughout much of the year; Feeds on squid, fish, and crustaceans. 

*Florida record:* 142 lbs.

*<U>Regulations:</U>*

*Size Limit: 30*" Fork

*Season: *

*Bag Limit: *1 Per person per day.

*Comments: *Must remain in whole condition until landed ashore (heads and tails intact)


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Kim (7/20/2009)**Greater Amberjack* - Seriola dumerili
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are old regs.its 30 in the gulf.and thats to the fork.its actually 28 in atlantic.just like scamp is 22 atlantic and 16 gulf


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

My apologies to all! I failed to maintain up to date links for web sites and the one I had contained the outdated regulations. Orion sent me the July 2009 updated link, thanks Buddy, I appreciate that. I'll ty to keep a better eye on them links.

Kim


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

FYI My wife, current Florida license holder, and kids were fishing with rods while the divers were at the surface. They caught fish too. (And usually do better than I do.) They just thought it was cool to seelegally harvested fish by spearfor the first time. Although they could not get a spade to take a hook, they had fun catching other fish. They are not big fans of jellyfish for bait, so I doubt spade will be on their hooks anytime soon. Y'all have a great week, and a safe weekend.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *drlile (7/21/2009)*FYI My wife, current Florida license holder, and kids were fishing with rods while the divers were at the surface. They caught fish too. (And usually do better than I do.) They just thought it was cool to seelegally harvested fish by spearfor the first time. Although they could not get a spade to take a hook, they had fun catching other fish. They are not big fans of jellyfish for bait, so I doubt spade will be on their hooks anytime soon. Y'all have a great week, and a safe weekend.


Actually, you can catch spades with shrimp on occasion.


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

i use to keep the bait rod handy and cut up a bunch of squid, especially the tentacles in small pieces and chunk them out and chum up the spades. then take the bait rod with no or little weight and a #6 or #8 breamlike hook and put a small piece of squid and float it in the mix. nail em and what a blast to fight on 6pound test. every now and then a black snapper would come up and really make for some fun on light line...


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey man, great report .Nice to see the family envolved ,it's good to get them started at an early age .Sorry folks always want to flame somebody!I take my 8 year old on the boat to pole fish while me and my buddies take turns spearfishing too.:letsdrink


----------

